# Clausing Cholochester "11 Lathe question



## Badge171 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello all.
 I have the Clausing 11 Lathe my question is the spindle taper is not an MT5 or an MT4 . It is  the original collet system with the D1-3 mount. I have a faceplate with the cutout for a lathe dog but no way to center the work, Does any one know what I need to use the face plate dog combination.trying to mount and turn a Electric-motor shaft. I guess I could use the 4 Jaw with a center in it, using one of the jaws to power the dog, But not crazy about that set up.
Any help greatly appreciated
Best Regards


----------



## brightonmike (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a Clausing 12" (actually 13" swing) that did not have the center bushing when I bought it. According to Royal who provided the collet adapter for the machine the spindle taper is a MT 4.5. If you have the collet adapter you could measure it or send it to Miller Machine and they will grind one for you for 65.00. You can also contact Stonehands, a member on this forum and see if he has any. He has a lot of Clausing, Southbend , and Logan surplus parts. Or you could try to turn one yourself, which is what I have been trying from one that I got from Stonehands.  I think it is something that will require precision grinding to really get it right. Another option is Jolene Olds at Clausing, but you will pay a lot more tham the 65.00 that Miller Machine is asking. Good Luck


----------



## hvontres (Feb 10, 2014)

I got a quote from clausing for a #7686 4-1/2 to 3 sleeve for 61.04 back in January.
I saw an alternate method used by Keith fenner. He has a plain steel center that he puts in his 3 jaw. He then sets his compound to 30 degrees and re-cuts the point. That way the center is true and he dosn't need to pull off the chuck. He goes over some of the details in this video: [video=youtube;bddwK9Qal5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bddwK9Qal5s&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUDmxnPem-pPfJQATIkfgY2Q[/video] He showed re-pointing it in an earlier one, but I can't remember which one.


----------



## Badge171 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the response.
 Think Ill give it a try and make one. 
Again than you
Frank


----------

